# Dirt Rally - Neues Rennfutter angekündigt



## Batze (2. Februar 2016)

*Dirt Rally - Neues Rennfutter angekündigt*

Zum Top Game Dirt Rally sind für April neue Renn Spielsachen angekündigt worden. 



> _-    Peugeot 208 T16 Pikes Peak _
> _-    Renault 5 Turbo _
> _-    Renault Alpine A110 _
> _-    Opel Corsa Super 1600 _
> ...


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

grade der Renault Alpine freut mich, zumindest hab ich den in Dirt 3 immer gerne gefahren


----------



## Gameran (16. Februar 2016)

Ich freue mich auf die Route Pikes Peak. Dieser Berg in Kolorado war schon ein echter Spaß in einer der früheren Versionen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich die digitale Edition bestellen.


----------

